# 2 MP20s on a 6' tank.



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got a really good deal on Old modle but Brandnew MP 20s, So my questions are:

Wavemaker Mode, Do they have it? If not Can i use my Neptune or RKL to make a wavemaker mode?

Would you install 1 on each end or 2 on 1 end?

Are these good enough for a 135G 6' long tank?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

It's not enough flow for 6' tank in my own opinion.
It also depend on what coral you keep.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

you can create waves with any Vortech. 

Talon is correct MP20 won't be enough for a 6' 135. I would put them on the back of the tank and get 2 MP40's for sides (one on each side).....of course that is a lot of $$$. 

Are you planing an SPS tank?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The set up for the people that have not seen my log.

135G
Return= Blueline 40X
Close loop= Little giant 4-MDQX-SC 

After having it all set up now for a few days, I have crazy flow.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Chromey said:


> The set up for the people that have not seen my log.
> 
> 135G
> Return= Blueline 40X
> ...


What did you end up doing with the MP20's?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive got them at the ends of the tank.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Darn!!! but i am glad you got everything worked out.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Chromey said:


> The set up for the people that have not seen my log.
> 
> 135G
> Return= Blueline 40X
> ...


With that much flow, your MP20s are not really necessarily  except to add some random variations


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats all they were for.... The dead spots.


----------

